# Symptoms of a Dying Camera?



## AnnMo (Feb 22, 2012)

I was wondering what the symptoms of a dying camera were? Ive heard cameras lifespans are between 100-300,000 shots and I have an old D70 that has a mind of its own and I'm wondering if its reached its final days and how to tell? Thanks!

Ann


----------



## Netskimmer (Feb 22, 2012)

What is it doing?


----------



## AnnMo (Feb 22, 2012)

Response time has slowed, even with fresh batteries. Like, sometimes when I hit the shutter it doesn't even take a picture and I have no clue why, but this happens maybe 2 out of 10 times. Also, just general browsing through the images seems slower and changing configurations.


----------



## AnnMo (Feb 22, 2012)

Also my ISO grain seems more sensitive. My higher ISO seems to have more grain than it used to.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 23, 2012)

dying CCD, your shutter can be replaced (though it's not cheap), possible issue with the circuit board...time for a new camera


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 23, 2012)

_Assuming you're not shooting in AUTO mode......................................_


On a Nikon, when you're in AF-S or AF-A, _will not_ shoot a picture without AF confirmation. It's common with _any_ autofocus camera in indoor situations where the AF action will be slower to lock. 

The D70 uses an electronic shutter, the mechanical shutter won't go above 1/90th of a second. Unless you've put over 100,000 clicks on the camera (which I doubt, most people don't ever get close), I doubt there's anything wrong with the shutter. 

Unless you're doing long (as in _minutes_) exposures often, the CCD shouldn't be getting more noisy over time, check to see if Auto ISO is on.


I doubt there's anything wrong with the camera. Usually components stop working all together instead of "slowing down". My guess is you got your hands on a newer camera and saw just how old the D70 is.


----------



## AnnMo (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info guys!! I actually shoot in manual and auto depending on my situation. I have a D70 80 and 7000 so the 70 is just a backup, but any camera is important to me! Was wondering what was wrong with it...


----------

